# Just started doing pullups. Have a ?



## stuman455 (May 7, 2014)

I just started doing pull ups today. I am using proper form. I can only do three in a set right now. How many sets and how often should I do this to become stronger and give muscles proper rest?

Thank you,
Stuman455


----------



## HFO3 (May 7, 2014)

I often use 3-4 sets as a warm-up for back, chest, and arms day. 24 hours rest is fine.


----------



## IronAddict (May 7, 2014)

That's good you have a starting point, variety, overload and regularity. And start a pyramid, each day trying to add 1 more. You could do pull ups daily.

But no matter what you do, do not do the crossfit pullups, meaning with a kip..you wanna do a real pull up, like this.






Go get 'em, hard charger!


----------



## stuman455 (May 7, 2014)

Yes, that is how i do them except i go a slower and up till eyes are even with bar. Thanks for the informationeveryone.


----------



## Gracieboy (May 7, 2014)

I do pullups every day to finish my workout and on rest days I still do pullups


----------



## PushAndPull (May 8, 2014)

Try using an underhand grip to increase your volume, most people can do more chin ups then pull ups. Also, very small sets are effective for increasing your volume. So if you can do a set of 5 of chin ups you might be able to do 5 sets of 2, doubling your total volume.


----------



## stuman455 (May 13, 2014)

Well I founf if I bring my grip (arms closer) a little closer I increase volume. Is this not a good thing? should I just underhand it. Ill try that. I can do 3 at a time. I think I did like 8 sets of 3 regular. Then grip closer 3,3,5,3,3,4,4,3,2. lol I keep adding more. I figure eventually I will be able to do more with proper grip soon enough.


----------



## stuman455 (May 13, 2014)

Looks like I need about a 1" pipe instead of 1/2" for grip. Does this matter?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 13, 2014)

stuman455 said:


> Looks like I need about a 1" pipe instead of 1/2" for grip. Does this matter?



Probably doesn't matter much.  Most of the time a fatter bar is harder work. But I don't necessarily think that's means better or worse.

just keep doing pull ups!


----------



## stuman455 (May 14, 2014)

Got It DJ. will do


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2014)

stuman455 said:


> Well I founf if I bring my grip (arms closer) a little closer I increase volume. Is this not a good thing? should I just underhand it. Ill try that. I can do 3 at a time. I think I did like 8 sets of 3 regular. Then grip closer 3,3,5,3,3,4,4,3,2. lol I keep adding more. I figure eventually I will be able to do more with proper grip soon enough.



Yes, that's it. Vary it up, variety... wide, narrow, shoulder width, attack that back from every angle. Forward grip and when you can't do another, turn your hands around and muscle yourself up.
Imagine yourself hanging off a cliff or a building and you have to pull yourself up, visualize your back getting wider and with hard work... you will get what you give.


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2014)

And Stu, if your grip fails, as it will when you start doing pull ups like a pro. Invest in some straps or hooks that will wrap around the bar and greatly improve your grip.


----------



## stuman455 (May 14, 2014)

Great feedback. It was raining today. My Bar is outside. I decided today since its back day. To do dumbell rows for the first time. I love them. I will be doing Them every Wensday along with my pull ups. I want wings. Build Them lats up and the back. Whoop Whoop


----------



## blergs. (May 14, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Yes, that's it. Vary it up, variety... wide, narrow, shoulder width, attack that back from every angle. Forward grip and when you can't do another, turn your hands around and muscle yourself up.
> Imagine yourself hanging off a cliff or a building and you have to pull yourself up, visualize your back getting wider and with hard work... you will get what you give.



agreed!  I do the same here.


----------



## blergs. (May 14, 2014)

stuman455 said:


> Great feedback. It was raining today. My Bar is outside. I decided today since its back day. To do dumbell rows for the first time. I love them. I will be doing Them every Wensday along with my pull ups. I want wings. Build Them lats up and the back. Whoop Whoop



awesome. 
also google/research "DC training"  I think its a good style, cept i go 40-50min and a but more reps.  love it


----------



## stuman455 (May 14, 2014)

Just ordered some ab straps also because i do crunches, but the seem to be rough on the lower back. I belive doing leg lifts and side 2 side leg lifts with these straps on the pull up bar would be better on the lower back and more effective.


----------



## Gracieboy (May 14, 2014)

The possibilities with a pull up bar are endless. Also try cliffhangers and those will tax your lats for sure.


----------



## stuman455 (May 15, 2014)

Shrugs look promising


----------



## stuman455 (May 15, 2014)

Yea, I built my pullup bar. A bag of quickcrete, 2 10ft posts, and a 1/2" piece of gas pipe i found under my neighbors house. Yhe best one on the block. lol


----------



## gds92115 (May 18, 2014)

good info in this thread.


----------

